# King 3 Questions



## richard747 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

I’m new to the forum and considering my first De Rosa build – probably a King 3 – so I’m hoping existing owners will be able to answer a few questions I have.

The integrated seat post design interests me. The retaining bolt through the seat tube is certainly unique. Is the frame supplied with an undrilled seat tube that is then cut to the correct length and drilled for the bolt? I’m quite an experienced bike mechanic and so I’m confident in cutting carbon steerers etc, but the thought of drilling a hole in a circular carbon tube is a little unsettling!

I’ve read a few negative comments on forums regarding the general durability of De Rosa frames, in particular cracking around the junction of the seat and top tube/BB. Also some people have experienced cracking / flaking of the paintwork. I appreciate these may be very isolated incidents and unsatisfied customers tend to make the most noise, but I’d be interested if anyone here has similar experience.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*De Rosa dealers have a templet/guide*

Not sure if you are buying from a local shop or online but authorized dealers have a guide that is used to cut and drill the seat mast. The drilling part would be difficult without the guide. You need to know your center bb to seat surface measurement, once cut you have about a half inch up or down of adjustment. If you screw up the drilling part you have problems...
I purchased my K3 online and provided the above measurement and my saddle brand for an exact fit.
The older Kings had some issues with frame cracks, none with the K3. One problem some K3's have is people tend to overtighten the front derailluer clamp and damage the seat tube. The tube is slightly larger than a standard 35 tube and the Campagnolo clamp is easy to over tighten. Not sure about Shimano. I use a Parlee clamp that I would highly recommend for any carbon frame.
Some people also complain about the paint/detail on the matte black/carbon versions of the K3, I have the silver and the paint is amazing in both design and details. De Rosa does not use decals, everything is painted so you get some variables...


----------



## richard747 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks. That's really helpful.

I'll be buying on-line and doing a self-build so I'll leave the difficult work to the retailer. Thanks for the advice on the derailler clamp also, much appreciated.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

No problems with my King 3.


----------

